# Keep Cannondale Bad Habit or switch to Scott Spark 960 ?



## seeyalater (Nov 21, 2007)

So I've been riding my 2018 Cannondale Bad Habit 3 (converted to 29" from 27.5+) since new and really like it. I recently bought my 16yo son a 2021 Scott Spark 960 because he was starting to get interested in MTB, but he's since really gotten into soccer and I doubt he'll ever have time to go biking again. 

I was about to list his bike for sale this week but started to think that maybe I should just keep the newer Spark and sell the Bad Habit since it's a few years older. But when I look up the components of each bike, it seems like my older 2018 Cannondake has better parts on it.

Spark vs Bad Habit
Rear Shock: X-Fusion NUDE RLX vs FOX Float DPS
Fork: RockShox Judy Silver TK vs RockShox Pike RC
Brakes: Shimano MT201 vs Shimano Deore M6000
Shifters: Shimano Deore M6100 vs Shimano SLX

Both bikes cost me around $2500 new, although the Cannondale's MSRP was around $3K and Scott MSRP was $2500. I can probably get $1500 for Cannondale, and $2000 for Scott if I sell them.

Which would you keep?


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

I had that Cannondale bike. The rear swing arm cracked twice and the PF bearings would always creak. Get rid of it while you can and keep the Spark.


----------

